# GA Tech Online Review Course



## sam314159 (Aug 27, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback on the GA Tech online power review course? (I saw another old thread about this, but there weren't many replies)

We are trying to choose between four options atm:

1. GA Tech Online Review Course for Power Engineering

2. Kaplan Online Review Course for Power Engineering

3. Local instructor led course

4. SOLO! (Just work a bunch of problems on your own)

Any feedback would be greatly appreciated guys.


----------



## alabama_ee (Aug 27, 2010)

sam314159 said:


> 1. GA Tech Online Review Course for Power Engineering2. Kaplan Online Review Course for Power Engineering
> 
> 3. Local instructor led course
> 
> 4. SOLO! (Just work a bunch of problems on your own)


GA Tech course was pretty good for an online course. I would recommend it if you can swing the cost. Long story short, I think the organization of 'doing a class' helped me a lot. Search the forums if you want a more detailed answer, someone seems to ask about the GA Tech class probably every exam session. I think it was worth the cost.

Having said that, if three was available in my area, I'd probably be doing that.


----------



## Sharon (Sep 9, 2010)

sam314159 said:


> Anyone have any feedback on the GA Tech online power review course? (I saw another old thread about this, but there weren't many replies)
> We are trying to choose between four options atm:
> 
> 1. GA Tech Online Review Course for Power Engineering
> ...






> Sam....
> I took a review course at a local college and it helped me immensely. I have been out of school for
> 
> a long time and this helped me to focus and forced me NOT to procrastinate. I had tried an online
> ...


----------

